# Battlefield 2 WinXP-64 Install problem



## CaptLanceUK (Apr 10, 2009)

I have just updated my computer and installed WinXP-64 version on my computer. However now i don't seem able to Install Battlefield 2 on my computer at all. I get a message saying "This Game has only been tested on WinXP(32bit)", it then continues through to start installing at which point it stops part of the way through stating "Failed to install Battlefield 2,try again from the beginning".
Any suggestions or ideas please would be appreciated.
Lance


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi CaptLanceUK and welcome to TSF,

Battlefield 2 does work properly on 64-bit systems. But as you are having trouble installing it, it must mean that there could be a problem with your CD/DVD.

Make sure that the disk is not dirty, clean it if it is. 
If the installation still fails, copy the contents of the DVD to your HDD in a new folder and install from there.


----------

